# i know its early christmas



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm going to be making all my gifts this year do to a bike accident my husband was in he worked on a farm so of course does not get payed if he does not work but his leg is to bad to work picking fruit all day so do to this I'm wanting to make all the gifts for Christmas they would need to be made out of recycled items I need really nice presents and stocking stuffers also birthday gift ideas would be great would all need to be made of recycled items I have some craft items but not much at all I have people of all ages I need to make gifts for


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out my board....I love to save ideas for gifting...this year will mostly be pickles and jams....Hugs...
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/sugar-scrub-loves/

http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/

http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/crafty-loves/


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, I've spent 45 minutes trying to figure this out: How do I get to the recipe/directions for what the site is showing? Some of the items really look interesting, but I don't know how to manage.
Thanks. Kit


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

KIT.S said:


> OK, I've spent 45 minutes trying to figure this out: How do I get to the recipe/directions for what the site is showing? Some of the items really look interesting, but I don't know how to manage.
> Thanks. Kit


Click on the picture you want to see. It should launch into a larger picture. Then click on that picture and it should take you to the original site with the recipe you want. Just tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, click on the picture you are interested in....at the top, you will see website...click on it and it takes you to the blog or area where the instructions or directions are.....sometimes you have to scroll down to find them...


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I absolutely LOVE the crafty-loves !!! Am going to send this one to everyone in my family !!!! Thank You !!!! s
And Thank you some more !


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

If you love to cut felt and make pretties....check out these...
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/felt-loves/

or gifts made in a jar such as cookie mixes etc..
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/cookie-jar-loves/


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you so much GrannyG


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, thank you! Apparently that was too easy for me to figure out myself.
Kit


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Jayleen, what kind of crafts do you normally do? Do you sew or crochet or paint? Also, what kinds of materials do you have laying around?


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

I have lots of old clothes to use as fabric, recycling items, some yarn, and a couple other random things
I know how to knit, very basic crochet, sew, paint, embordry, cross stitch, rug making, scrapbooking yea I am not an expert at anything but I do pretty good at everything I've tried but don't have a ton of things to work with but what I do have I have allot of


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

You can re-use glass jars (pickles, spaghetti sauce, etc.) to make from-scratch mixes for brownies or soups, wrap the top in a nice little fabric square and tie it on with yarn. Make a little paper tag with some scrapbooking paper to let them know how to prepare it.

I also LOVE up-cycling sewing tutorials, and there are lots to be found on the web. There's a really cute one to turn a man's collared shirt into a little girl's dress.

Knit or crochet scarves (a very simple Dc back and forth, nothing fancy) make great gifts, too, plus you can turn complementary fabrics from clothes into 'yarn' by cutting it into strips and sewing them together for the crochet ones (I'm not sure how well that would knit as I'm just learning to do that myself). I've also seen some fantastic little pot holders and coasters crocheted in fabric, and those could be made very basic as well.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone I signed up for pintrest and found quite a few gifts and I'm gona keep looking thank you everyone


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out these cute rice bags...
http://www.sew4home.com/projects/pillows-cushions/holiday-2011-microwavable-rice-heating-pads


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you, GrannyG! I spent about 3 hours looking over all those great ideas! Thanks so much for sharing!!!

PS...I LOVE the rice bags my dil made & gave us for Christmas a few years ago. They sure do make you feel better when you come in sore or cold from outside working or just get a "kink" in your neck. They are also wonderful for relieving a sinus headache! Can't say enough good things about these! They are definitely a winner imo!


----------



## SixGunn (Nov 16, 2011)

I made lap quilts for the grown kids from old clothes. They loved them!


----------

